# How often do you get your car washed/cleaned?



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

I try to get it washed at lest once a week, but now that spring is here and we have all the pollen in the air that gets all over your car, not to mention birds shit. How often do others get your car cleaned? And do you think Uber should reimburse us for it?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber has no obligation to reimburse you for car washes anymore than they will for gas or other expenses. When we were driving, we signed up for monthly car washes. It was less than $20 a month for unlimited washes so we could go through every day. Part of this was due to the fact that we like having clean cars and when we've had money in the past, this was the norm, but now that we're not driving and we're broke, we're kicking it old school and washing them ourselves (helps that the weather is warmer now). If you're only driving X, once a week is sufficient at those rates. If you're on a higher platform, I would recommend at least every other day depending on what color your car is and how dirty it gets.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

When I feel like it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I hand wash it a few times a week.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Hand jobs are the most practical way to wash


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I hand wash it a few times a week.


Yeah I don't have that kinda of time, I work during the day and I usually start driving right after work. The only time I have time to wash it is on the weekends.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Couple times a week when I drive for Uber, now maybe once every two weeks.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I have nuts said:


> I try to get it washed at lest once a week, but now that spring is here and we have all the pollen in the air that gets all over your car, not to mention birds shit. How often do others get your car cleaned? And do you think Uber should reimburse us for it?


Har, har, har!!! Uber reimburse....good one, dude.

I vacuum my car weekly and get it washed about every two weeks. However, if a haboob (dust storm) blows through, it gets washed the following day.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Uber has no obligation to reimburse you for car washes anymore than they will for gas or other expenses. When we were driving, we signed up for monthly car washes. It was less than $20 a month for unlimited washes so we could go through every day. Part of this was due to the fact that we like having clean cars and when we've had money in the past, this was the norm, but now that we're not driving and we're broke, we're kicking it old school and washing them ourselves (helps that the weather is warmer now). If you're only driving X, once a week is sufficient at those rates. If you're on a higher platform, I would recommend at least every other day depending on what color your car is and how dirty it gets.


We use a lot of the Turtle Wax Black detailer, even on our charcoal vehicles. Unless the vehicle is particularly filthy, a microfiber cloth and a very light spray works wonders!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> We use a lot of the Turtle Wax Bkack detailer, even on our charcoal vehicles. Unless the vehicle is particularly filthy, a microfiber cloth and a very light spray works wonders!


I'm sure it works wonders in inducing fine scratches.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

I hand wash mine once every two weeks or sooner, depending on how dirty it is. I'll keep it looking presentable by spraying it down really good at a coin operated car wash in between once every few days. Infact I just did that, and it brings the car to at least 90% the cleanliness level of a hand wash. Also it's without touching the paint and I only spend 5-10 minutes. Knocks off most of the dust, bugs, pollen, etc.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> I'm sure it works wonders in inducing fine scratches.


Nope, not at all. They have come a long way with cleaning technology (and paint). If the vehicle is dusty, they usually brush it off with the California brush first.we run our vehicles through carwashes sometimes more than 3x per day, But the chauffeurs will wipe them down between runs, using the detailer wax.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I get it washed every week and vacuumed same time. If I get good tips then I will shampoo the seats and floor mats and that comes with another vacuum. At these rates, I will shake out floor mats if they have too much dirt and it isn't time to get the car washed.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I get it washed every week and vacuumed same time. If I get good tips then I will shampoo the seats and floor mats and that comes with another vacuum. At these rates, I will shake out floor mats if they have too much dirt and it isn't time to get the car washed.


I've found ScotchGuard auto carpet/upholstery cleaner to be the best. Not only does it do a very good job cleaning, it leaves Scotchgard in the fabric in on the carpet, and it smells like a clean vehicle. It also dries fairly quickly too


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Nope, not at all. They have come a long way with cleaning technology (and paint). If the vehicle is dusty, they usually brush it off with the California brush first.we run our vehicles through carwashes sometimes more than 3x per day, But the chauffeurs will wipe them down between runs, using the detailer wax.


Ah well that's different if you're doing it after a wash. Detail sprays and waterless washes should only be used on very light dirt. I don't even bother with them though because the ones I've tried leave streaking and I'm too poor to experiment with every product on the market. It may be doing that because I got a bad batch of spray wax, not sure yet.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Just took this. That's how clean I got it from just pressure washing it at a self serve wash bay. I just choose high pressure soap then high pressure rinse then spot free rinse. Going on a cruise now, I'm not taking fares at these rates. Would rather kill myself.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> Ah well that's different if you're doing it after a wash. Detail sprays and waterless washes should only be used on very light dirt. I don't even bother with them though because the ones I've tried leave streaking and I'm too poor to experiment with every product on the market. It may be doing that because I got a bad batch of spray wax, not sure yet.


Yeah....we are a livery company, and have to keep our cars spotless. So the black wax detailer is an extender 
The F1 cleaner wax you see peddled at convenient stores is pretty awesome for bug/tar, and while they demo using it to "dry clean" a filthy car, IMO it takes too much elbow grease to buff out the greasy Haze on the dark vehicles, but it kicks butt on lighter colored vehicles! If I had a white vehicle, I would use this, and barely buff it, so dirt would just blow off of it!! lol!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Like Cassandria, I have a $20/mo unlimited car-wash deal... When my car shows signs of dirt (it's white - so nearly everyday) I stop by on my way out to drive for the day.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

Have unlimited car wash for $20.00 a month and just drive through it each day.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I wash and clean my car on a daily basis


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> I'm sure it works wonders in inducing fine scratches.


And that's the problem with all these waterless cleaning methods. They all cause microscratches. It's simple physics, really.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

VIncent said:


> Have unlimited car wash for $20.00 a month and just drive through it each day.


Clean Freak Car Wash? There's one up the road from me.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I have nuts said:


> I try to get it washed at lest once a week, but now that spring is here and we have all the pollen in the air that gets all over your car, not to mention birds shit. How often do others get your car cleaned? And do you think Uber should reimburse us for it?


Any time I want. I have a perpetual car wash. Love it.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Ditto on the daily or every other day. Vacuum every day. I keep it that clean anyway.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow  I couldn't imagine not washing at least every other day. Definatly vacuum every day. I used to cheat at a cab co i drove for, and went every other day. But After 48 hrs the car looks like shit. I even carry a lint roller for touch up and pet hair. But then again we have alot of irrigation so its easy to drive over a little puddle and the splash hangs behind the tires to mix with dust. Now the car i drive now is washed and vaced twice a day.

I think it depends on how many miles and your climate. Im in a dessert with lotts of traffic. A lot of black dust on my roads.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Clean Freak Car Wash? There's one up the road from me.


Naw, its right near the house and since i pay a monthly fee i get my money's worth! 

They also give me a small freshener and damp toilet for the dash!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

VIncent said:


> Naw, its right near the house and since i pay a monthly fee i get my money's worth!
> 
> They also give me a small freshener and damp toilet for the dash!


Yeah, Clean Freak Car Washes do that, too.


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

At least ONCE a week for my new car (that I use part-time for Uber driving) vehicle at the good "hand wash" place where they do a very thorough cleaning, apply tire shine, etc., etc. If it rains or there is a lot of pollen, I'll take it through the 'el cheapo' drive-thru one close to my house between good washings.

My car is white and I generally only Uber on weekend nights -- so it still looks 'clean' even if it is not spotless.


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wash almost every day detail myself once a month. Hate when it rains. do matter how clean the car is black cars look like shit.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't give a sh*t anymore, so now I wash it about once a every two weeks.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I've gone thru the drive thru thingy once in my month of driving. It's about to rain until Christmas here so free car washes are THE best. I wanted to vacuum but not in the rain. Haha


----------

